
What are your WWDC thoughts? - dtroit101
The way the presenters are so excited and happy comes off as so fake. It&#x27;s increasingly obvious the amount of money these people are getting paid is buying their excitement. There&#x27;s no way people are naturally so excited about these features. Feels almost like a dystopian novel watching this. Am I alone in this feeling? What are your guys thoughts of the Keynote?
======
kratom_sandwich
As a wannabe power user, my impressions are:

> The presentation itself was kind of weird. From Apple, I would have expected
> something more elegant, less over the top, less humorous

> I'm very fond of the Steve Jobs analogy that computers are "bicycles for our
> minds". I have the feeling that Apple is adding training wheels to my bike
> rather than something useful like a suspension, a luggage rack or new
> lights.

The Touchbar is still there, there are no new (big?) functions in the
operating system, I am personally not a fan of the redesign and buttons that
only appear "when you need them" seem impractical. I believe that in one
sentence, Craig echoed what the community has dreaded: Macs are degraded to
development tools for iOS and the like.

~~~
luckman212
macOS 11 = "Vista for Dummies"

"User" Interface? Who needs it? Hide everything! There, no more fiddly buttons
or controls to get in the way of your Magical experience.

Lots more e-moji's, Me-Moji's, iMojiogies, etc. And they get face coverings
now! Yes, our devs are hard at work on your face covering experience. We want
it to be magical and courageous. We'll fix those pesky kernel panics in
Catalina later.

The iPad is now the perfect tool for EVERY TASK THAT IS OR EVER WILL BE KNOWN
TO HUMANITY. Coding? iPad. Gaming? iPad. In the kitchen? iPad. In the Bedroom?
iPad. Unlock your fancy BMW? iPad. Three Spoiled Brat Kids at a restaurant? an
iPad for each little monster of course! Oh, don't forget to add this expensive
stand, keyboard, mouse, case, cover, pen etc so it's tolerable.

1000 new Dumb Answers and Useless Things you can Ask Siri! "Hey Siri, open
Google..."

AirPods Pro: Watch a Movie on your MacBook while spinning your head around in
all different directions and simultaneously moving from room to room while
carrying your laptop and waving it around. Finally!!

Play Tomb Raider in Emulation mode - no changes and look! Almost as good as on
a circa-2007 PC with mediocre graphics card!

No more hours of confusion and head-scratching as your tiny brain struggles to
switch between your iDingus and your Mac -- With Big Sur (B.S.) we've taken
the best elements of macOS and just thrown them right into the Trash! There,
that's better, now your Mac is just another iPad. Oh, and don't try to use the
disk for anything, it's all write protected now, we can't have you pesky power
users mucking around in there with your fancy shell scripts and krazy kernel
extensions...

------
soulchild37
I feel ya, I am getting really disappointed that Apple decide to throwaway
usability/accessibility of macOS in pursuit of more iOS-like design language.
I can't even read the text on the menu bar clearly, had to zoom in and lower
contrast of my screen.

------
unsignedchar
The lack of applause made all that enthusiasm sound really weird. A few times
Craig sounded like he was going to pause for applause and then checked
himself.

------
jasonv
I really enjoyed it. First keynote in a few years I’ve watched all the way
through.

I liked the production, too.

------
mickelsen
Yeah, as plastic as a Samsung Galaxy launch keynote. Craig is authentic, but
his style doesn't follow the aesthetic nor the cadence implemented now. The
last good Apple conference for me was about 5 years ago.

------
elevenoh
How on earth would one verify apple's privacy claims?

e.g. is biometric data ending up on apple servers

Does the iPhone's secure enclave processor make verifying such near
impossible?

------
duxup
Most people aren't good presenters....so in that way it seems pretty authentic
presentation wise.

------
dtroit101
Also, the iOS redesign looks like Windows Phone Tiles. Just sayin'...

------
cJ0th
pretty microsoft-ish in my opinion.

------
CarerraSonjah
It looks like Terminator I , except for the missing Iguana. Or barney t-shirt.
Otherwise it's pretty This Topian, yes.

------
Vomzor
It’s way too fake and polished. They should just let Craig do the whole show,
he’s way more natural and at ease. But then people would whine about there
being no diversity so we got a lot of random women instead.

~~~
duxup
I think most of the presentation swapping that happens is because various
teams or people want to be out there...

